# Something most of us don't want to think about...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The FBI is investigating threats against Trump's family. Who knows how far these people might go. What if the bastards just pull a 'kennedy' on Trump.

What do you think would happen?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Trump has a strong security team....not just Secret Service.

Some of his personal security team are originally from my former company, and they are the best in the world...bar none.

There may be "attempts", but I think the odds are greatly in favor of those being stopped.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That would be great. But do it quick so we can move on and elect a good president and VP. Don't wait so Christie gets in office.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> That would be great. But do it quick so we can move on and elect a good president and VP. Don't wait so Christie gets in office.


Are you kidding me!?!?!

Go join ISIS... you don't belong in the USA! Asshole!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> That would be great. But do it quick so we can move on and elect a good president and VP. Don't wait so Christie gets in office.


Wishing for an assassination...
What are you, a Democrat?

True patriots would do it themselves.
So chum, put up or shut up.

Disgusting.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Trump = if elected, the people that are now in power,will not be, that is why his life is being threatened, sad to say that with this happening, these people are not being held accountable, there in charge...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not put it past either side to protect the good old boy network.
there is far too much of our money at stake that they will loose out on if he gets in.

i hope he starts the process to put hildabitch in prison forever, then kerry and o'slimer.

What a joke the dems are demanding trump's records, how about using the obama ploy, give them nothing.

If he wins and opens an investigation into barry o's background, it could result in every law that oslimer put into law being thrown out.

All those demonrats make me want to deficate on them, and the repubs cause me to regurgitate, they all suck.

Makes me laugh, kasich is at the bottom and says he is going to win, does he have inside info?

Rigging in his favor? The RNC said they pick the candidate not the people.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> That would be great. But do it quick so we can move on and elect a good president and VP. Don't wait so Christie gets in office.


I am just going to assume you were drunk when you wrote this. It's BULL#$%^.

I don't like Trump, I don't like ANY of these people, but wishing physical harm to anybody in office or running for office is BULL#$%^.

Really, WTF?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Rigging in his favor? The RNC said they pick the candidate not the people.


I caught that clip too. It put the host on her heels and made me drop my jaw.
The host asked him, if the party picks the candidate, what is the reason for primaries and caucuses? He said he didn't really know why we have them.
I was stunned.

If we can manage it, when we decide to "railroad" them out, let's skewer them on the railroad tie instead of riding them out on it. Agreed?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Listen UP!!

ANYTHING you put on a public forum (and make no mistake...THIS IS A PUBLIC FORUM!) is monitored! It
is COMPLETELY IRRESPONSIBLE to foment, support, instigate...you pick the verb...an assasination!! To say
that you are "shooting yourself in the foot" is a EUPHEMISM! You are aiming MUCH higher!

I am reminded of one of my most favorite of all movie quotes:
"Choose your next witticism carefully, Mr. Bond...it may be your last."

Do not believe that no one cares what you post.

Grim

The cronies in D. C. are so mired in what they perpetuate they have no ability to change...
We need to supplant them!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I caught that clip too. It put the host on her heels and made me drop my jaw.
> The host asked him, if the party picks the candidate, what is the reason for primaries and caucuses? He said he didn't really know why we have them.
> I was stunned.
> 
> If we can manage it, when we decide to "railroad" them out, let's skewer them on the railroad tie instead of riding them out on it. Agreed?


YES, agreed.
Arrogant bastards!
Obviously they think we are too unterhuman to decide who we want.
They know best, like the demonrats?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This appears to be a particularly vicious election cycle. For what ever reason there seems to be a bumper crop of people out there saying incredibly stupid and threatening things. 

I get the widespread unhappiness angle. What I don't get is the vicious ignorance of some people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> YES, agreed.
> Arrogant bastards!
> Obviously they think we are to unterhuman to decide who we want.
> They know best, like the demonrats?


The truth will be revealed when they change the rules, and start that "super delegate" horse crap.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

SOCOM42 said: "Obviously they think we are too unterhuman to decide who we want." & "The RNC said they
pick the candidate, not the people."

In days gone by...a delegate traveled, presumably on horseback, to cast a vote for their area toward the
presidency. This vote supposedly represents the "Will of the PEOPLE".

People no longer travel by horseback...typically. Today that system of delegates is a backwards ANACHRONISM!
That school of thought should have gone the way of oil lamps. 

Today, if we call ourselves a DEMOCRACY, our technology allows us to EASILY have the election of the 
president determined entirely by POPULAR VOTE OF THE PEOPLE! Delegates be damned!

If politicians are now "thumbing their noses" at the people's choice, THEY NEED TO BE REPLACED!

WE THE PEOPLE should be the one's electing our leaders. Not some set of self-interested, unethical tricksters!

We have the means to accomplish this and it is the principal upon which our country was founded. The only
missing ingredient is the umbrage of the people. 

Grim


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with Grim to a point ,, for me I speak how I feel ,, I DO NOT try to a fend anyone here ,, If the government reads this forum so be it ,, I feel it's a form of free speech ,, so they can stick it were the sun will never shine " unless they are gay and bend over " then they will love it ,, LMAO OL .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wouldn't put it past the establishment of either Party or the power(s) behind it to do what ever they had to do to maintain the status quo. Finding some dumb ass leftist protester who made stupid threats publicly or on line to be the patsy would be easy. I hope SittingElf's buddies are as good as advertized. Both Parties and the Media are panicked over Trump and are vocally creating conditions that are going to egg on nut jobs to commit the ultimate crime.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chipper said:


> That would be great. But do it quick so we can move on and elect a good president and VP. Don't wait so Christie gets in office.


The hell is wrong with you?! And why would you want a RNIO like Christie? Trump is the only one going against the status quo. Every one of the others, except Carson, would be the same old crap we've had since and prior to Reagan. And why you would say something like that on a public forum, I have no idea.

If the people choose Trump, and the RNC chooses let's say Cruz, there would be massive revolt I think. I don't know if that would fly too far.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> The hell is wrong with you?! And why would you want a RNIO like Christie? Trump is the only one going against the status quo. Every one of the others, except Carson, would be the same old crap we've had since and prior to Reagan. And why you would say something like that on a public forum, I have no idea.
> 
> If the people choose Trump, and the RNC chooses let's say Cruz, there would be massive revolt I think. I don't know if that would fly too far.


I think he meant that they should act quickly to AVOID Christie getting in there.
Also, there's no way on this planet that Cruz gets their nod. I've never seen him kiss the ring.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I think he meant that they should act quickly to AVOID Christie getting in there.
> Also, there's no way on this planet that Cruz gets their nod. I've never seen him kiss the ring.


You may be quite surprised at the willingness to accept a bitter compromise. He has already witnessed the corruption and is willing to just move forward with a clean slate, The Don may want to prosecute . No one will reach the needed delegates to secure the nomination so then off to the "brokered" I mean "contested", that sounds better, convention. Then the delegates from all standing will have a single malt scotch and decide who will get the nod. Wonder why Kasich is still out there with no clear path ??? At this point, you better check any name on there that has a "R" beside it and pray they can beat hilldabeast or it is sure to be HELL on earth for eternity, literally. She will claim the Holy Grail of legacy's within six months. Appoint a liberal to SCOTUS, overturn Heller decision and END your 2A .


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Trump has a strong security team....not just Secret Service.
> 
> Some of his personal security team are originally from my former company, and they are the best in the world...bar none.
> 
> There may be "attempts", but I think the odds are greatly in favor of those being stopped.


Umm. Did you see the guy jump on the stage?

If he would have had a pistol. Game over.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

" Even as tight as White House security is nowadays, everyday people manage to get past it with incredibly simple schemes - it's flat-out impossible to cover every angle a potential assassin might try." 

With that being said, the threats on Trump & His Family don't need to be acted upon to inflict the desired result. The simplest of schemes is just intimidation. What was it that caused Ross Perot to withdraw?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I draw the line on wishing someone assassinated, I don't wish that on anyone no matter the party.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Assassination is in every Political or Regime Change Playbook. It's such a common tactic that We have outlawed the Assassination of Heads of State. However, if you aren't a Head of State you are on your own even in this country.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok
You stupid sonsabitches

Ted Cruz is the only choice we have, I am amazed people don't see it and here is a repost of his wiki page

Texas Solicitor General

Appointed to the office of Solicitor General of Texas by Texas Attorney General Greg Abbott,[49][55] Cruz served in that position from 2003 to 2008.[34][47] The office had been established in 1999 to handle appeals involving the state, but Abbott hired Cruz with the idea that Cruz would take a "leadership role in the United States in articulating a vision of strict constructionism." As Solicitor General, Cruz argued before the Supreme Court of the United States nine times, winning five cases and losing four.[52]

Cruz has authored 70 U.S. Supreme Court briefs and presented 43 oral arguments, including nine before the United States Supreme Court.[43][49][56] Cruz's record of having argued before the Supreme Court nine times is more than any practicing lawyer in Texas or any current member of Congress.[57] Cruz has commented on his nine cases in front of the U.S. Supreme Court: "We ended up year after year arguing some of the biggest cases in the country. There was a degree of serendipity in that, but there was also a concerted effort to seek out and lead conservative fights."[57]

In 2003, while Cruz was Texas Solicitor General, the Texas Attorney General's office declined to defend Texas' sodomy law in Lawrence v. Texas, where the U.S. Supreme Court decided that state laws banning homosexual sex as illegal sodomy were unconstitutional.[58]

In the landmark case of District of Columbia v. Heller, Cruz drafted the amicus brief signed by the attorneys general of 31 states, which said that the Washington, D.C. handgun ban should be struck down as infringing upon the Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms.[56][59] Cruz also presented oral argument for the amici states in the companion case to Heller before the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit.[56][60]
Cruz speaking to the Values Voters Summit in October 2011

In addition to his success in Heller, Cruz successfully defended the constitutionality of the Ten Commandments monument on the Texas State Capitol grounds before the Fifth Circuit and the U.S. Supreme Court, winning 5-4 in Van Orden v. Perry.[43][47][56]

In 2004, Cruz was involved in the high-profile case, Elk Grove Unified School District v. Newdow,[43][47] in which he wrote a brief on behalf of all 50 states which argued that the plaintiff, a non-custodial parent, did not have standing to file suit on behalf of his daughter.[61] The Supreme Court upheld the position of Cruz's brief.[62]

Cruz served as lead counsel for the state and successfully defended the multiple litigation challenges to the 2003 Texas congressional redistricting plan in state and federal district courts and before the U.S. Supreme Court, which was decided 5-4 in his favor in League of United Latin American Citizens v. Perry.[47][63]

Cruz also successfully defended, in Medellin v. Texas, the State of Texas against an attempt to re-open the cases of 51 Mexican nationals, all of whom were convicted of murder in the United States and were on death row.[43][47][49][56] With the support of the George W. Bush Administration, the petitioners argued that the United States had violated the Vienna Convention on Consular Relations by failing to notify the convicted nationals of their opportunity to receive legal aid from the Mexican consulate.[52][64] They based their case on a decision of the International Court of Justice in the Avena case which ruled that by failing to allow access to the Mexican consulate, the US had breached its obligations under the Convention.[65] Texas won the case in a 6-3 decision, the Supreme Court holding that ICJ decisions were not binding in domestic law and that the President had no power to enforce them.[52][64]

Cruz was named by American Lawyer magazine as one of the 50 Best Litigators under 45 in America in 2008,[55][66] by The National Law Journal as one of the 50 Most Influential Minority Lawyers in America also in 2008,[67][68] and in October 2010 by Texas Lawyer as one of the 25 Greatest Texas Lawyers of the Past Quarter Century.[69][70]

Take him or another New York Liberal, the choice is very clear to me.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Yup.... just another freaking lawyer. 

If I had my 'druthers'....I'd bar all lawyers from holding political office!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

M118LR said:


> Assassination is in every Political or Regime Change Playbook. It's such a common tactic that We have outlawed the Assassination of Heads of State. However, if you aren't a Head of State you are on your own even in this country.


I'm fairly sure we've outlawed all murder.
Hasn't seem to stop much.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok
> You stupid sonsabitches


The Montana Rancher always makes me smile! :joyous:


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

It is clearly evident, despite the differing political persuasions of this forum's composition, that Donald Trump
is the people's choice. I am not a staunch supporter of the man...but if the majority of people vote for him to
become the president...well, so be it. That's the way democracy works. If "The Donald" drops dead due to a
stroke tomorrow, the next leader of the candidates (republican) is Ted Cruz. Kasich is FAR back in the voting.

It's unbelievable that the RNC may try to shove someone down our throats! It's sort of like them saying...

"Let the little people throw their little votes all they want! WE will decide who the candidate will be!!

I'm pissed at this! Am I alone?!

Grim


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No candidate has said everything that I like. I hear some good pitches from all 3. The problem is how much is pitch, how much do they really intend to *try to accomplish *, and how can they accomplish considering what there is to work with in DC. As of now I am undecided and probably will be until the moment I pull the screen closed behind me. I really wish one of the candidates had military experience, even if it was only in peacetime. I think they might be able to understand the plight of the vet better, and understand what the VA should be. Kasich's stand on the 2nd A. is a big turn off, so....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I'm fairly sure we've outlawed all murder.
> Hasn't seem to stop much.


Are you sure about that Kauboy? Perhaps the folks in Chicago just haven't read about that outlawing yet?

Think Ya'll are correct about that not stopping much.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I think he meant that they should act quickly to AVOID Christie getting in there.
> Also, there's no way on this planet that Cruz gets their nod. I've never seen him kiss the ring.


Oh, well, egg in my face.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

A brokered convention with a CLEAR leader would be akin to a coup. The GOP will lose tens of thousands of members if they try this tactic.

We independents would just have our decision to remain outside the party justified. Time for a Third, truly conservative party, and I'd be happy to have Sarah as the party leader.


----------

